# Looking for Ring Bling



## Junebug1994

Hello Goat Spot(ers) -

I hope you all had a lovely Thanksgiving and enjoyed some time with your families. I am looking for a custom goat show chain. I hosted a goat clinic and a few of my atendees had lovely leather show chains that had the blingy rhinestones and leather stamping in the handle of the chain. I have searched the Internet repeatedly and cannot find anywhere where someone makes or manufactures any type of show chain besides the classic - 









I'm just looking for anyone who makes custom or personalized show chains! Any help or suggestions on where to find something like this would be appreciated!

Thank You,
Julia Wade
Western Kansas


----------



## 4theluvofgoats

Do you mean like this one? http://www.jefferslivestock.com/cowhide-rhinestone-show-goat-lead/camid/liv/cp/SAN-G1/


----------



## Jessica84

I have recently started leather working, so if its rhinestones on the leather part would be easy for you to make on your own. If you buy one that has a flat piece of leather then go to tandys leather supply you can buy rhinestone rivits and do it your self. They are kinda spendy and If it will not be used to often can even go to hotfixqueen.com But the problem with hot fix is on leather dont last as long, but way cheaper. And if you dont want to do it your self could prob work something out and I could make them, I LOVE leather working!! (and rhinestones )


----------



## Junebug1994

4theloveofgoats - thank you so much! That's exactly what I was looking for. They're hard to find online. 

Jessica - I was thinking about that myself. They'd be really easy to make a probably a good money maker 

Thank you all 

- Julia


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad you found it.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## icboers

I make the "bling show leads". Mine are $25 and they ship in the small flat rate box for $5.20.

I can make them shorter or longer depending on your needs. I can't get the pics to load so here is a link to my website. http://indiancreekboer.com/id12.html


----------



## HoosierShadow

I saw these last summer. I would like to get a couple next year for my girls to use


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got mine @ Jeffers :thumbup:


----------



## VincekFarm

So these "ring bling" chains, they're permitted right? Are they commonly used? Do judges care whether you have these kinds or show chains? Just wonderring.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hmmm. I love the bling, but in our 4-H circuits in Maine they discourage any flashy extras. We were told that the idea was to have a very thin and/or a very simple lead collar so that the focus is on the goat and the collar is almost unnoticeable. I'd almost be afraid to have my girls use shiny ones in the ring...


----------



## Junebug1994

I know that in my experience - the Midwest is refered the The Boer goat belt. Looking at Oklahoma and Kansas I've always seen the bling. It's definitely encouraged here. Anything to stand out in showmanship and catch the judge's eye is a good thing. The blinged out belts, flashy show shirts and jeweled chains are very common.  It's one of my favorite parts of showing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We show dairy goats and I was wondering if these were O.K. to use @ 4-H fairs? I know I can @ other shows but not sure if I can @ 4-H shows....


----------



## brbn

I would check with your local 4-H and see if they have rules on this. Some judges may not like it and count off when it comes to the Dairy showmanship score card for your appearance if you have the bling belt on. We had a kid who had a bling belt on and got 2nd and the judge said she would have been first but she was too conspicuous!!! :GAAH
Anna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I was going to get my girls the ring bling, but decided against it, figuring it could count against them. Which is a shame, I think as long as they don't go 'crazy' with it, and it's classy, why not let them look nice? But then as much wear as they put on their show collars last year, I can't imagine what a bling collar would endure LOL


----------



## Junebug1994

Very true about the wear and tear part. This bling chain will just be used for shows, not for training.. and it will depend upon the judge. You can usually get a vibe for what the judge likes and does not like.


----------

